# Los niños se ocultaron



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Tengo una duda sobre esta frase:

Los niños se ocultaron detrás del árbol.

Quisiera saber si SE funciona como complemento directo o es un morfema verbal (no es un complemento directo).

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Beah_sp

Creo (no estoy 100% segura) que funciona como complemento directo, la forma verbal es simplemente 'ocultaron'. Por tanto ese 'se' respondería a 'qué ocultaron'.
Espero más opiniones,

Saludos


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre esta frase:
> 
> Los niños se ocultaron detrás del árbol.
> 
> Quisiera saber si SE funciona como complemento directo o es un morfema verbal (no es un complemento directo).
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!


Es un complemento directo. Verbo = ocultar.

También puede ser marca de pasiva refleja si alguien los ocultaron.

Si sencillamente haces comentarios sobre su posición o estado detrás del árbol entonces dirías --> Los niños _estaban/estuvieron ocultos_ detrás del árbol.

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## Ynez

La voy a traducir por si no está claro el significado:

_The children hid behind the tree._


----------



## Pitt

Ynez said:


> La voy a traducir por si no está claro el significado:
> 
> _The children hid behind the tree._


 
Esto es exactamente el sentido:

Los niños se ocultaron detrás del árbol =
The children hit behind the tree.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> También puede ser marca de pasiva refleja si alguien los ocultaron.


 
Creo que si alguien ocultó a los niños se trata de una construcción impersonal con SE:

Se ocultó a los niños [C.D.] detrás del árbol.

¿Qué opinas?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## mhp

Los niños ocultan algo detrás de un árbol. 
  Los niños se ocultan a sí mismos detrás de un árbol.


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> Los niños ocultan algo detrás de un árbol.
> Los niños se ocultan a sí mismos detrás de un árbol.


 
Quizás ese SE es un morfema verbal (verbo pronominal _ocultarse_): no tiene ninguna función sintácta:

Los niños se ocultan detrás de un árbol.

¿Qué opinas?

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Creo que si alguien ocultó a los niños se trata de una construcción impersonal con SE:
> 
> Se ocultó a los niños [C.D.] detrás del árbol.
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt



Como he dicho en el pasado -- los dos se puede usar. Depende de si los 'niños' son específicos/conocidos o no.
Si son tus niños o los de tu jefe -- entonces -- 'a' es necesario. Si son sencillamente 'algún' grupo de niños --
entonces 'pasiva refleja' es posible. 

Siempre hay ambigüedades potenciales al usar 'se' en tales ejemplos.  

Pero coincido contigo en la traducción más probable para esta oración - donde el SE=CD.

Grant


----------



## puri111

Extraido de la wikipedia.es, de la entrada "Voz gramatical", se es es un morfema de pasividad sin una función nominal. Cito la entrada:*

Pasiva refleja* Además de la pasiva analítica ser + participio, existe en español otra forma de expresar la voz pasiva: la pasiva con se o pasiva refleja. Esta construcción está mucho más generalizada que la anterior, que apenas se usa en el lenguaje oral. La pasiva refleja solo es posible en 3.ª persona. _SE_ no tiene aquí función nominal: es una marca o morfema de pasividad. El sujeto gramatical normalmente aparece pospuesto, y debe concordar en número y persona con el verbo:


_Se vende un perro_
_Se venden perros_


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> Como he dicho en el pasado -- los dos se puede usar. Depende de si los 'niños' son específicos/conocidos o no.
> Si son tus niños o los de tu jefe -- entonces -- 'a' es necesario. Si son sencillamente 'algún' grupo de niños --
> entonces 'pasiva refleja' es posible.


 También hay que tener en cuenta que al decir ‘los’, se refiere a un grupo de niños ya conocido-por ejemplo, los del jefe-.

  Se necesitan secretarias bilingües. (pasiva refleja)
  Se necesitan las secretarias bilingües. 


Edit: Igualmente:
  Se necesitan secretarias. (pasiva refleja)
  Se necesitan las secretarias.


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> También hay que tener en cuenta que al decir ‘los’, se refiere a un grupo de niños yaconocido-
> por ejemplo, los del jefe-.
> 
> Se necesitan secretarias bilingües. (pasiva refleja)
> Se necesitan las secretarias bilingües.



Pues sí.. Pero en tu ejemplo añadiste un adjetivo descriptivo que establece un 'tipo de' secretaria. No creo que el artículo definido,
solo por su presencia, pueda hacer que un grupo sea 'conocido'. ¿Discreparías conmigo?

Al usar - los 'de' o algo así, algo en la sintaxis que establece que son conocidos -- entonces hace falta el 'a' personal y solo funcionaría
el SE Impersonal (según el DPD).


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Como he dicho en el pasado -- los dos se puede usar. Depende de si los 'niños' son específicos/conocidos o no.
> Si son tus niños o los de tu jefe -- entonces -- 'a' es necesario. Si son sencillamente 'algún' grupo de niños --
> entonces 'pasiva refleja' es posible.


 
El análisis como construcción activa o como Pasiva refleja depende de la posición del sustantivo (los niños):

Construcción activa:
Los niños se [C.D.] se ocultaron.

Pasiva refleja:
Se ocultaron los niños. (algún grupo de niños)

Pitt


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> El análisis como construcción activa o como Pasiva refleja depende de la posición del sustantivo (los niños):
> 
> Construcción activa:
> Los niños se [C.D.] se ocultaron.
> 
> Pasiva refleja:
> Se ocultaron los niños. (algún grupo de niños)--> En este caso lo normal realmente sería *Se ocultó a los niños.
> *
> Pitt



Pero en otros casos, sí:

_Se guardaron todos los objetos en sus respectivas cajas.

_Hmm, también sería normal:_ Todos los objetos se guardaron en sus respectivas cajas.

_O incluso:_ Todos los objetos fueron guardados en sus respectivas cajas.
_
Quizás aquí no hay posible ambigüedad, pensando que los objetos pueda ser el sujeto y por eso varía un poco respecto a la de los niños.


----------



## Pitt

Ynez, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Lo normal es la construcción impersonal con SE:

Se ocultó a los niños [C.D.].

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> El análisis como construcción activa o como Pasiva refleja depende de la posición del sustantivo (los niños):
> 
> Construcción activa:
> Los niños se [C.D.] se ocultaron.
> 
> Pasiva refleja:
> Se ocultaron los niños. (algún grupo de niños)
> 
> Pitt



En español el sujeto puede estar en ambos posiciones y significar lo mismo. _La posición_ no determina la «activa» versus «pasiva».
(desafortunadamente para nosotros no nativos)

Pero coincidiríamos contigo en que en la inmensa mayoría de contextos 'los niños' serían en un grupo identificado y 'a los niños',
SE Impersonal,  borraría cualquier ambigüedad. Pero en cada ejemplo con SE, como he dicho muchas veces, habrá siempre la
potencial para ambigüedad. Deberíamos estar estudiando ejemplos con 'me, te, nos, os' para evitar toda posibilidad de ambigüedad.

Con casi todos los verbos transitivos españoles - SE puede ser morfema de pasive refleja, morfema de impersonal además de 
cualquier otro papel.

Un saludo, Pitt,
Grant


----------



## Ynez

En los ejemplos de este tema no hay ambigüedad, Grant. Si encuentras uno que te parezca ambiguo, ponlo y lo comentamos.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> En los ejemplos de este tema no hay ambigüedad, Grant. Si encuentras uno que te parezca ambiguo, ponlo y lo comentamos.


 ¿Quieres decir con este 'verbo, ocultar'? ¿Verdad? Dijiste este 'tema'. Por eso -- mi pregunta..

En esta oración hay ambigüedad - 

Se ocultó algún grupo de niños.


----------



## Ynez

Al decir tema me refería  a _thread_. Esa frase así sin contexto...no sé qué decir , no es una frase normal


----------



## Pitt

Creo que la frase "Los niños se ocultaron detrás del árbol" es un poco ambigua. Lo veo así:

Si los niños se ocultaron con intención, ese SE es un complemento directo. 
Pero si los niños simplemente desaparecieron, ese SE es un morfema verbal.

¿Qué opináis?

Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Creo que la frase "Los niños se ocultaron detrás del árbol" es un poco ambigua. Lo veo así:
> 
> Si los niños se ocultaron con intención, ese SE es un complemento directo.
> Pero si los niños simplemente desaparecieron, ese SE es un morfema verbal.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?
> 
> Pitt


Estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Al decir tema me refería  a _thread_. Esa frase así sin contexto...no sé qué decir , no es una *frase* normal



Lo siento Ynez. ¿Cuál *frase*? La de Pitt (y el hilo) o de mí (con "algún" grupo).

Gracias,
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Como he dicho en el pasado -- los dos se puede usar. Depende de si los 'niños' son específicos/conocidos o no.
> 
> Si son tus niños o los de tu jefe -- entonces -- 'a' es necesario. Si son sencillamente 'algún' grupo de niños -- entonces 'pasiva refleja' es posible.


Como ya ha indicado mhp, _los niños_ necesariamente deben considerarse como _determinados _pues van precedidos por el determinante artículo determinado _los_. 

Se usa la construcción de pasiva refleja con *verbos transitivos* con complemento directo de cosa, o un complemento directo de persona *no determinado* y que, por tanto, no va precedido de _a_ y es un sustantivo común de persona en plural *que carece de determinante* (excepción: _verbos nombrar, elegir, seleccionar, contratar_ y similares).

En este caso:
Ocultarse no es transitivo: Uno no se oculta a sí mismo, sino que se oculta y punto.
_Los niños_ van precedidos de determinante (_los_).
Desde mi punto de vista la interpretación pasiva refleja es tan imposible en este caso como lo sería en:

Se buscan _los_ jóvenes idealistas.

Que, aunque muy rarita, solo puede significar que los jóvenes idealistas se buscan los unos a los otros (y a lo mejor hasta se encuentran ).

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Como ya ha indicado mhp, _los niños_ necesariamente deben considerarse como _determinados _pues van precedidos por el determinante artículo determinado _los_.
> 
> Se usa la construcción de pasiva refleja con *verbos transitivos* con complemento directo de cosa, o un complemento directo de persona *no determinado* y que, por tanto, no va precedido de _a_ y es un sustantivo común de persona en plural *que carece de determinante* (excepción: _verbos nombrar, elegir, seleccionar, contratar_ y similares).
> 
> En este caso:
> Ocultarse no es transitivo: Uno no se oculta a sí mismo, sino que se oculta y punto.
> _Los niños_ van precedidos de determinante (_los_).
> Desde mi punto de vista la interpretación pasiva refleja es tan imposible en este caso como lo sería en:
> 
> Se buscan _los_ jóvenes idealistas.
> 
> Que, aunque muy rarita, solo puede significar que los jóvenes idealistas se buscan los unos a los otros (y a lo mejor hasta se encuentran ).
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Pedro.



Pedro,
Gracias por tus comentarios.

Así que ¿se sigue que-- 'los', siempre, hace que el grupo sea 'conocido' -- o sea hablando gramaticalmente?

Grant


----------



## mhp

No creo que haya una regla general para todos los casos. Pro ejemplo, cuando se dice:

  El pan es bueno para la salud, o
  Me gustan los patos

  No se está refiriendo a unos patos determinados o el pan que tienes en la cocina. Aquí el artículo funciona para generalizar. Pero en muchos otros casos, el artículo funciona como un determinante.


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> No creo que haya una regla general para todos los casos. Pro ejemplo, cuando se dice:
> 
> El pan es bueno para la salud, o
> Me gustan los patos
> 
> No se está refiriendo a unos patos determinados o el pan que tienes en la cocina. Aquí el artículo funciona para generalizar. Pero, en muchos otros casos, el artículo funciona como un determinante.



A mi me parece igual con 'los niños' en nuestro ejemplo -- el contexto no es suficiente para determinar un grupo específico de niños. Pero los nativos dicen -- no, Grant.. sería 'a los niños' si fuera un impersonal. Eso parece indicar que en la mente de un hispanohablante todos los sustantivos animados se marcarían con el 'a' y el verbo singular si el entendimiento es Impersonal.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Ocultarse no es transitivo: Uno no se oculta a sí mismo, sino que se oculta y punto.


 
Otra vez el ejemplo: 

Los niños se [C.D.] ocultaron detrás del árbol.

Ya que SE funciona como complemento directo a mi entender el verbo _ocultarse_ es transitivo. 

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Pedro,
> Gracias por tus comentarios.
> 
> Así que ¿se sigue que-- 'los', siempre, hace que el grupo sea 'conocido' -- o sea hablando gramaticalmente?
> 
> Grant


Al parecer, en lo que al complemento directo de persona se refiere, lo que se tiene en cuenta a la hora de decidir si debe emplearse una construcción impersonal o de pasiva refleja es que el complemento directo esté _determinado_ o no lo esté. Un complemento directo de persona queda determinado si va precedido de la preposición _a_ o contiene un determinante (o ambas cosas a la vez). Se considera no determinado cuando es plural sin determinante: _Se buscan camareros. 

_Conocido/desconocido no son equivalentes a determinados/indeterminados.


Un saludo, 

Pedro.

P.D.: Algunos verbos transitivos, como _nombrar, elegir, seleccionar, contratar_ y similares, admiten ambas construcciones y pueden dar lugar, sin reparos, a oraciones de pasiva refleja con sujeto de persona determinado. [DPD]


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Otra vez el ejemplo:
> 
> Los niños se [C.D.] ocultaron detrás del árbol.
> 
> Ya que SE funciona como complemento directo a mi entender el verbo _ocultarse_ es transitivo.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


Si consideras que SE ahí es complemento directo, necesariamente ocultar debe ser transitivo. Lo que yo creo es que, en tu oración, el verbo es ocultarse y ese SE es un intransitivador con sujeto voluntario ya que alguien no puede ocultarse a sí mismo.


*ocultar**.* (Del lat. _occultāre_).
* 1.     * tr. Esconder, tapar, disfrazar, encubrir a la vista. *Usado también como pronominal.*
[DRAE]



Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

En español no consideramos que escondernos sea una acción que realizamos sobre nosotros mismos sino una acción que nosotros mismo realizamos. Lo mismo pasa con trasladarse, sumergirse, levantarse, acostarse, disfrazarse y tantos otros...


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> En español no consideramos que escondernos sea una acción que realizamos sobre nosotros mismos sino una acción que nosotros mismo realizamos. Lo mismo pasa con trasladarse, sumergirse, levantarse, acostarse, disfrazarse y tantos otros...


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu respuesta! Creo que sobre estos verbos las opiniones entre los gramáticos son diferentes. Según el libro "Usos de se" (J.A. de Molina Redondo") los verbos _acostarse,_ _levantarse_ etc. son verbos reflexivos. He sacado este texto (p. 40/41):

Hay que incluir entre los reflexivos una larga serie de verbos transitivos de movimiento, como _acercar, alejar, apartar, apear, apostar, aproximar,_ etc.; todos ellos, en efecto, admiten la construcción con objeto directo distinto del sujeto:

- Me acerqué a la puerta. / Lo acerqué a la puerta.
- Me apartaré del bullicio. / La apartaré del bullicio.
- Apostó a tres hombres en lo alto del cerro. / Se apostó en lo alto del cerro.


Sólo una supuesta diferencia de sentido ha dado pie para afirmar que estos verbos en forma pronominal son intransitivos; no hay tal diferencia: lo único que ocurre es que con estos verbos la faceta agente y la paciente del sujeto no son captadas de modo diferenciado por los sentidos del observador, mientras que sí lo son con _lavarse_, por ejemplo.

Aquí deben estar, igualmente, los verbos que indican cambios de postura del cuerpo, como _acostarse, levantarse, ponerse (de pie,_ etc.), _tenderse,_ _tirarse (al suelo)_, etc.; el paralelismo con los considerados tipicamente reflexivos es perfecto también:

- Lavé al niño. / Me lavé.
- Acosté al niño. / Me acosté.


Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Si consideras que SE ahí es complemento directo, necesariamente ocultar debe ser transitivo. Lo que yo creo es que, en tu oración, el verbo es ocultarse y ese SE es un intransitivador con sujeto voluntario ya que alguien no puede ocultarse a sí mismo.
> 
> 
> *ocultar**.* (Del lat. _occultāre_).
> * 1.     * tr. Esconder, tapar, disfrazar, encubrir a la vista. *Usado también como pronominal.*
> [DRAE]


Me has convencido de esto, en el hilo 'largo', sobre los verbos acercarse y otros donde concluimos que si un verbo tiene una acepción bien conocido como un verbo pronominal (pronombre sin función sintáctica) entonces no puede entenderse también como reflexivo. 

Pero con ocultar(se) tengo que discrepar contigo. Gente sí puede ocultarse a sí mismos (hide themselves). Los niños cuando juegan "Hide and Seek" 'ocultarse' a sí mismos -- O usarías un verbo diferente para comunicar que buscaban un sitio donde puedan esconder.

¿Qué no veo?
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por tu respuesta! Creo que sobre estos verbos las opiniones entre los gramáticos son diferentes. Según el libro "Usos de se" (J.A. de Molina Redondo") los verbos _acostarse,_ _levantarse_ etc. son verbos reflexivos. He sacado este texto (p. 40/41):
> 
> Hay que incluir entre los reflexivos una larga serie de verbos transitivos de movimiento, como _acercar, alejar, apartar, apear, apostar, aproximar,_ etc.; todos ellos, en efecto, admiten la construcción con objeto directo distinto del sujeto: <snip>



Pitt:
Aunque coincido con la percepción de Sr. Redondo -- usé esa fuente en el hilo 'largo' de este tema -- y ten en cuenta que en 'todos' los libros que tienen Lazarus -- esa fuente fue el solo ejemplo de tal punto de vista que pudo encontrar para mí cuando le pedía ello. Así que -- no es que 'varias' gramáticos piensen de esto así -- pero solo Sr. Redondo. Creo que la inmensa mayoría de hispanohablantes perciben, con estos verbos, que algo está sucediendo "a" sí mismos pero no habiendo empezado 'por' sí mismos. Parece que «reflexividad verdadera» tiene que llevar ambos aspectos - según casi todos los gramáticos. 

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Interesantísimo Pitt.


Pitt said:


> Hay que incluir entre los reflexivos una larga serie de verbos transitivos de movimiento, como _acercar, alejar, apartar, apear, apostar, aproximar,_ etc.; todos ellos, en efecto, admiten la construcción con objeto directo distinto del sujeto:
> 
> - Me acerqué a la puerta. / Lo acerqué a la puerta.
> - Me apartaré del bullicio. / La apartaré del bullicio.
> - Apostó a tres hombres en lo alto del cerro. / Se apostó en lo alto del cerro.
> 
> 
> Sólo una *supuesta* *diferencia* de sentido ha dado pie para afirmar que estos verbos en forma pronominal son intransitivos; *no hay tal diferencia*: lo único que ocurre es que con estos verbos la faceta agente y la paciente del sujeto no son captadas de modo diferenciado por los sentidos del observador, mientras que sí lo son con _lavarse_, por ejemplo.
> 
> Aquí deben estar, igualmente, los verbos que indican cambios de postura del cuerpo, como _acostarse, levantarse, ponerse (de pie,_ etc.), _tenderse,_ _tirarse (al suelo)_, etc.; el paralelismo con los considerados tipicamente reflexivos es perfecto también:
> 
> - Lavé al niño. / Me lavé.
> - Acosté al niño. / Me acosté.


Creo que la diferencia de sentido no es supuesta, sino real; y esto es debido, precisamente, a que no puede distinguirse la faceta de agente y paciente en el uso reflexivo de tales verbos. La reflexividad no implica necesariamente transitividad. La siguiente oración la he sacado del glosario de términos lingüísticos del DPD en la entrada reflexivo -va:

_El culpable se suicidó.  _Reflexiva pero no transitiva.

Para que haya reflexividad la acción debe recaer sobre la misma entidad designada por el sujeto, como es el caso. Repetiré una vez más que creo que no hay nada equivocado en considerar que las oraciones reflexivas:
_
Me levanto a las siete;_
_Me sumerjo en el mar;_ _
Se__ sienta en primera fila,

_son también transitivas. Pero para mí (y lo que es verdaderamente importante, para muchos grandes gramáticos) es más acertado considerarlas intransitivas.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Me has convencido de esto, en el hilo 'largo', sobre los verbos acercarse y otros donde concluimos que si un verbo tiene una acepción bien conocido conocida como un verbo pronominal (pronombre sin función sintáctica) entonces no puede entenderse también como reflexivo.
> 
> Pero con ocultar(se) tengo que discrepar contigo. La gente sí puede ocultarse a sí mismos (hide themselves). Los niños cuando juegan "Hide and Seek" 'ocultarse' a sí mismos -- O usarías un verbo diferente para comunicar que buscaban un sitio donde puedan esconder.
> 
> ¿Qué *es lo que* no veo?
> Grant.


Hola Grant:

La gente no puede ocultarse a sí misma. Pueden ocultarse a sí mismos la verdad, engañándose al hacerlo. Pero en este último caso es _la verdad_ el complemento directo y ellos mismos el indirecto. Cuando eres TÚ MISMO el que se oculta no se considera que estés ocultándote a ti, sino ocultándote tú. No sé exactamente qué significará hide en inglés, pero para nosotros ocultarnos denota inmediatez, el hecho de buscar un sitio donde esconderse no es ocultarse, ocultarse es la acción de esconderse a la vista. No resulta natural _estar escondiéndonos durante una hora_ (que significaría que, durante una hora, repites la acción de ocultarte de manera continuada), pero sí es natural _permanecer escondidos una hora_. Quizá por eso, en España al menos, jugamos "al escondite", no al esconderse y buscar...

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Repetiré una vez más que creo que no hay nada equivocado en considerar que las oraciones reflexivas:
> 
> _Me levanto a las siete;_
> _Me sumerjo en el mar;_
> _Se__ sienta en primera fila,_
> 
> son también transitivas. Pero para mí (y lo que es verdaderamente importante, para muchos grandes gramáticos) es más acertado considerarlas intransitivas.


 
Hola Pedro:

Entiendo que es posible _lavarme a mí mismo_, pero no es posible _levantarme a mí mismo_ o _ocultarme a mí mismo_. Por tanto es correcto este análisis:

Los niños se [morfema verbal] ocultaron detrás del árbol.

Creo que tampoco es posible _entregarme a mí mismo_ a la policía. Entonces sería correcto:

Me [morfema verbal] entregué a la policía. 


Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:


> Hola Pedro:
> 
> Entiendo que es posible _lavarme a mí mismo_, pero no es posible _levantarme a mí mismo_ o _ocultarme a mí mismo_. Por tanto es correcto este análisis:
> 
> Los niños se [morfema verbal] ocultaron detrás del árbol.
> 
> Creo que tampoco es posible _entregarme a mí mismo_ a la policía. Entonces sería correcto:
> 
> Me [morfema verbal] entregué a la policía.





Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Hola Pedro:
> 
> Entiendo que es posible _lavarme a mí mismo_, pero no es posible _levantarme a mí mismo_ *u* _ocultarme a mí mismo_. Por tanto es correcto este análisis:
> 
> Los niños se [morfema verbal] ocultaron detrás del árbol.
> 
> Creo que tampoco es posible _entregarme a mí mismo_ a la policía. Entonces sería correcto:
> 
> Me [morfema verbal] entregué a la policía.
> 
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


Sí Pitt. La verdad es que creo que tienes razón.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola Pedro:
> 
> Entiendo que es posible _lavarme a mí mismo_, pero no es posible _levantarme a mí mismo_ o _ocultarme a mí mismo_. Por tanto es correcto este análisis:
> 
> Los niños se [morfema verbal] ocultaron detrás del árbol.
> 
> Creo que tampoco es posible _entregarme a mí mismo_ a la policía. Entonces sería correcto:
> 
> Me [morfema verbal] entregué a la policía.


Algunos dirían que sí --  Los gramáticos, (parecería que), no aceptan 'se ocultaron a sí mismos' -- pero concluimos en 2 otros hilos que, cuando es un acto de voluntad, una persona sí entregarse a sí misma a la policía.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> La gente no puede ocultarse a sí misma. Pueden ocultarse a sí mismos la verdad, engañándose al hacerlo. Pero en este último caso es _la verdad_ el complemento directo y ellos mismos el indirecto. Cuando eres TÚ MISMO el que se oculta no se considera que estés ocultándote a ti, sino ocultándote tú. No sé exactamente qué significará hide en inglés, pero para nosotros ocultarnos denota inmediatez, el hecho de buscar un sitio donde esconderse no es ocultarse, ocultarse es la acción de esconderse a la vista. No resulta natural _estar escondiéndonos durante una hora_ (que significaría que, durante una hora, repites la acción de ocultarte de manera continuada), pero sí es natural _permanecer escondidos una hora_. Quizá por eso, en España al menos, jugamos "al escondite", no al esconderse y buscar...


Es dificilísimo discutir tales temas en mi 2do idioma.. porque hasta tus palabras se tienen que traducir
a mi idioma materno en mi mente antes de que pueda entender tu argumento. He leído tus palabras
5 veces....  pero quedo confundido simplemente por falta de entender cómo tu mente y tus oídos
perciben 'se' en las palabras sí mismas las que usas para explicármelo. 

¿Podría traducir al inglés el párrafo de Pedro alguien que sea perfectamente bilingüe  en inglés y español?

Pedro -- ¿Puede alguien esconderse a sí mismo por un acto de su propia voluntad?

"Al escondite" --- interesante. Creo que sigo aprendiendo mucho en estos hilos sobre 'se'. Gracias a Pitt. 

Hasta este punto en mi estudio y habla de español no se me había ocurrido que tal vez aprendiese 'se'
incorrectamente. Porque en mi mente mi entendimiento de 'reflexividad' "inglesa" no hacía que eligiera
diferentes palabras en español para transmitir la idea de levantarse o acercarse o ocultarse, etc. De ahí
que nadie me corrigiera porque yo las usaba correctamente. 

Con o sin una reflexividad 'funcionando en mi mente' - las palabras en español las que elegía eran iguales. 

Grant


----------



## mhp

_Ocultarle algo __[noticia/verdad] __a alguien_ (To hide something from someone)
_Ocultarse algo a uno mismo_ (To hide something from oneself) 

_Se __Ocultan a si mismos_ lacks a direct object: What are they hiding from themselves?
_Ocultarse_ in the sense of ‘to hide oneself’ is intransitive in Spanish. You can say _Se oculta él mismo_ (_él mismo_ is not an object of the verb, it is the emphatic subject). But as soon as you say _Se_ _oculta a si mismo,_ the question is: what is he hiding from himself?

_Se ocultan a si mismos detrás de un árbol_ = They hide [something that's not mentioned] from themselves behind a tree.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> _Ocultarle algo __[noticia/verdad] __a alguien_ (To hide something from someone)
> _Ocultarse algo a uno mismo_ (To hide something from oneself)
> 
> _Se __Ocultan a si mismos_ lacks a direct object: What are they hiding from themselves?
> _Ocultarse_ in the sense of ‘to hide oneself’ is intransitive in Spanish. You can say _Se oculta él mismo_ (_él mismo_ is not an object of the verb, it is the emphatic subject). But as soon as you say _Se_ _oculta a si mismo,_ the question is: what is he hiding from himself?
> 
> _Se ocultan a si mismos detrás de un árbol_ = They hide [something that's not mentioned] from themselves behind a tree.


.


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> _Ocultarle algo __[noticia/verdad] __a alguien_ (To hide something from someone)_ Ocultarse algo a uno mismo_
> (To hide something from oneself)
> 
> _Se __Ocultan a si mismos_ lacks a direct object: What are they hiding from themselves?
> _Ocultarse_ in the sense of ‘to hide oneself’ is intransitive in Spanish. You can say _Seoculta él mismo_ (_él mismo_ is
> not an object of the verb, it is the emphatic subject). But as soon as you say _Se_ _oculta a si mismo,_ the question is:
> what is he hiding from himself?
> 
> _Se ocultan a si mismos detrás de un árbol_ = They hide [something that's not mentioned] from themselves behind
> a tree.



Well that at least shows what the 'a' creates in the sentence. It forces an indirect object and the verb changes from 
'ocultar'/'ocultarse' to 'ocultarle algo a alguien'. I wish there were a way in Spanish to 'force' the wording 'myself,
oneself, etc.' as a direct object. "A sí mismo" ends up creating a lot of potential ambiguities because of «a»'s association
in marking both indirect objects and animate direct objects. I don't suppose it's possible to use sí mismo without the 'a'.

Los niños ocultaron [CD] sí mismos detrás de un árbol.  ¿Tiene sentido eso?
Or maybe this one works--
Los niños ocultaron [CD] (a?) ellos mismos detrás de un árbol.

And if the 'ellos mismos' wording does make sense in Spanish and 'sí mismos' wouldn't work -- how, in English, can we
express the difference between 'verb + [CD] él/ellos/mí mismo' and 'verb + a sí mismo'?

And just to make sure I have this verb understood correctly..

1-_Los niños se ocultaron detrás de un árbol._ - The children hid behind a tree.
2-_Se ocultó a los niños detrás de un árbol_. - The children were hidden (by someone) behind a tree.
3-_Los niños estaban ocultos/ocultados detrás de un árbol._ - The children were hidden (when I saw them) behind a tree.

Can #1 there also be written without SE?

Grant


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> Los niños ocultaron [CD] sí mismos detrás de un árbol.  ¿Tiene sentido eso? *No*
> Or maybe this one works--
> Los niños *se* ocultaron ellos mismos detrás de un árbol. *Yes*
> 
> And if the 'ellos mismos' wording does make sense in Spanish and 'sí mismos' wouldn't work -- how, in English, can we
> express the difference between 'verb + [CD] él/ellos/mí mismo' and 'verb + a sí mismo'? *I don't understand this*
> 
> And just to make sure I have this verb understood correctly..
> 
> 1-_Los niños se ocultaron detrás de un árbol._ - The children hid behind a tree.
> 2-_Se ocultó a los niños detrás de un árbol_. - The children were hidden (by someone) behind a tree.
> 3-_Los niños estaban ocultos/ocultados detrás de un árbol._ - The children were hidden (when I saw them) behind a tree.
> 
> Can #1 there also be written without SE? *No*
> 
> Grant



Los niños ocultaron *algo*.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> _Los niños se ocultaron detrás de un árbol._ - The children hid behind a tree.


 
I understand it like that:

Los niños _se ocultaron_ detrás de un árbol.
In this example _ocultarse_ is an intransitive verb.

The children _hid _behind a tree.
In this example _to hide_ is also an intransitive verb.

Is my analysis correct?

Thanks!
Pitt


----------



## cazalobos

Los niño ocultaron [se] detrás del árbol
___________1 ____2_______________
1 --------> morfema verbal
2 --------> complemento directo


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Los niños *se* ocultaron ellos mismos detrás de un árbol. *Yes*



Okay - thanks Ynez.. Then it's possible I have been making my point about verbs of movement and state incorrectly as I've been speaking about it in Spanish. 

First please tell me in my sentence above that you corrected.. Is 'ellos mismos' referring to to the children themselves as a 'direct object' or only an emphasis of the subject?

Is my sentence above simply another word order option for:
Los niños, ellos mismos, se ocultaron detrás de un árbol.  = Los niños se ocultaron ellos mismos detrás de un árbol.  ??????

If they are 'igual' then I haven't made my point yet. 

In English (and German) we can say:
The children hid themselves behind a tree so as to not.....
---that sentence is COMPLETELY different in meaning from:
The children, themselves, hid behind a tree so as to no...

They are 'not' the same in meaning. 

Are these two sentences in Spanish the same in meaning?
Los niños, ellos mismos, se ocultaron detrás de un árbol.
Los niños se ocultaron ellos mismos detrás de un árbol. ¿?

I am looking for the equivalent in Spanish of:
The children hid[vtr] themselves[CD] behind a tree so as to not..
Los niños ocultaron ([un acto] sobre ellos mismos) detrás de un árbol de manera que..

¿Hay una manera expresar ésa en español?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> I understand it like that:
> 
> Los niños _se ocultaron_ detrás de un árbol.
> In this example _ocultarse_ is an intransitive verb.
> 
> The children _hid _behind a tree.
> In this example _to hide_ is also an intransitive verb.
> 
> Is my analysis correct?
> 
> Thanks!
> Pitt


Yes, grammatically the analysis is completely correct. But the semantics are in question. One can 'hide', Pitt, because they feel they have to do so -- and this is different than 'choosing' to hide oneself in the game of 'hide and seek'. "To hide" -- and "To hide oneself" are different semantically. I am wondering if it can be expressed in Spanish.

Grant


----------



## pepitogrillo2008

"los niños se ocultaron" is the correct one, I would say instead "los niños se escondieron detrás del árbol" it sounds more natural


----------



## NewdestinyX

pepitogrillo2008 said:


> "los niños se ocultaron" is the correct one, I would say instead "los niños se escondieron detrás del árbol" it sounds more natural


Thanks for your input, Pepito. Can 'a sí mismos' be added and sound natural?

Los niños se escondieron a sí mismos detrás del árbol/

¿?
Grant


----------



## pepitogrillo2008

"Los niños se escondieron a sí mismos detrás del árbol" means nothing at all

Just write  "Los niños se escondieron detrás del árbol"


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> I understand it like that:
> 
> Los niños _se ocultaron_ detrás de un árbol.
> In this example _ocultarse_ is an intransitive verb.
> 
> The children _hid _behind a tree.
> In this example _to hide_ is also an intransitive verb.
> 
> Is my analysis correct?
> 
> Thanks!
> Pitt


Good point. It seems that, as far as this matter is concerned, syntactical differences between English and Spanish are ostensible but not real.


----------



## Vikingo

As I've been following a few of these threads, I'd like add some points of view and questions. First of all, it seems to me that, when there are no explicit grammatical ways to find out, a lot of these verbs can be interpreted any way that you personally like. In Spanish, a truckload of verbs have the -se appended to show intransitivity, and to mark it as something different from it's transitive counterpart.

But if you absolutely want, you can still see it as transitive (and reflexive). Mind different from body, if you like. Even in Norwegian, the term for "to hide" is "å gjemme seg", literally "to hide onself".

But if one is to adopt different ways of thinking (and I strongly suggest this as a goal), I can also see it as nothing "reflexive" at all, it's just something you do. You don't move your own hands about, hiding your body, as you would with any other item that you would be wanting to hide.

How about putting spirit outside of mind, and mind outside of body? Shouldn't we have a "double reflexive" way of expressing simple intrasitive verbs? I'm being a bit ironic, of course, but it seems to me that a lot of the discussions over these terms depend upon whether you have a "glowing mind" looking over and directing your body or not. So I wanted to take it a step further 

Saludos


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> First please tell me in my sentence above that you corrected.. Is 'ellos mismos' referring to to the children themselves as a 'direct object' or only an emphasis of the subject?


Sé que le has preguntado a Ynez así que pido disculpas por meter baza...

Ellos mismos is referring to the children themselves as an emphasis of the subject:

*Ellos mismos* se ocultaron detrás de un árbol.
*Los niños* se ocultaron *ellos mismos* detrás de un árbol.


NewdestinyX said:


> Is my sentence above simply another word order option for:
> Los niños, ellos mismos, se ocultaron detrás de un árbol.  = Los niños se ocultaron ellos mismos detrás de un árbol.  ??????
> 
> If they are 'igual' then I haven't made my point yet.
> 
> In English (and German) we can say:
> The children hid themselves behind a tree so as to not.....
> ---that sentence is COMPLETELY different in meaning from:
> The children, themselves, hid behind a tree so as to no...
> 
> They are 'not' the same in meaning.


Please, I am so intrigued: What is the difference in meaning between:

The children hid themselves behind a tree so as to not.....

&

The children, themselves, hid behind a tree so as to not...?


NewdestinyX said:


> Are these two sentences in Spanish the same in meaning?
> Los niños, ellos mismos, se ocultaron detrás de un árbol.
> Los niños se ocultaron ellos mismos detrás de un árbol.


The first one is even more emphatic.


NewdestinyX said:


> I am looking for the equivalent in Spanish of:
> The children hid[vtr] themselves[CD] behind a tree so as to not..
> Los niños ocultaron ([un acto] sobre ellos mismos) detrás de un árbol de manera que..
> 
> ¿Hay una manera expresar *esto* en español?


No te puedo responder con seguridad antes de haber comprendido qué significan (porque significan algo completamente diferente):

_ The children hid themselves behind a tree.
The children, themselves, hid behind a tree.
_ 
De momento creo que la traducción más acertada de  'The children hid[vtr] themselves[CD] behind a tree' es 'Los niños se ocultaron tras un árbol'.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> De momento creo que la traducción más acertada de 'The children hid[vtr] themselves[CD] behind a tree' es 'Los niños se ocultaron tras un árbol'.


 
Hola Pedro:

A mi entender en la frase "The children hid themselves" se trata del verbo intransitivo _to hide (oneself),_ _themselves_ no es un complemento directo.

¿Qué opinan los nativos ingleses?

Saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Please, I am so intrigued: What is the difference in meaning between:
> 
> The children hid themselves behind a tree so as to not.....
> 
> &
> 
> The children, themselves, hid behind a tree so as to not...?
> 
> 
> _ The children hid themselves behind a tree.
> The children, themselves, hid behind a tree.
> _



The difference is both semantic and grammatical but depending on context they 'hid' and 'hid themselves' could be interchangeable. 

Grammatical difference:
_ The children hid[v-tr] themselves[CD] behind a tree.
The children, themselves (sujeto enfático), hid[v-intr] behind a tree.

_ES MUY importante tener en cuenta que 'themselves' ,después de un verbo transitivo 'siempre' es CD. Y en una posición tras el verbo - este 'themselves' nunca puede ser un sujeto enfático -- en inglés.
Semantics:
Un contexto donde 'hid' y 'hid themselves' serían intercambiables.

The children hid behind a tree.
The children hid themselves behind a tree. ("Themselves" - Es un énfasis en 'quién' fue escondido pero sigue siendo un CD)

--casi igual en sentir -- 

Un contexto donde 'hid' y 'hid themselves' no serían intercambiables.

1-This time the children didn't hide their toys behind the curtain but rather they hid themselves. 

2-This time the children didn't hide their toys behind the curtain but rather they hid. (Esta oración falta una CD para 'hid'. No tiene sentido sin él).

Es importante notar -- que también sería posible con la primera y casi significaría lo mismo, la siguiente:

3-This time the children didn't hide their toys behind the curtain but rather they, themselves, hid.

Ésta es 'casi' igual con número 1 arriba pero no exactamente igual. En #1 no hay un énfasis en el sujeto. En #3 sí hay uno. 

Pero gramaticalmente 'themselves' en número 1 es CD. Y en número 3 es un sujeto enfático. 

Parece que en inglés tenemos una elección más con respecto a significados para myself, themselves, etc.. Pueden ser CD's de verbos transitivos de movimiento y estado. 

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Hola Pedro:
> 
> A mi entender en la frase "The children hid themselves" se trata del verbo intransitivo _to hide (oneself),_ _themselves_ no es un complemento directo.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan los nativos ingleses?
> 
> Saludo,
> Pitt


No. No lo es. "Hid', allí, es transitivo. Si 'hid' fuera intransitivo, qué función sintáctica tendría 'themselves'?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> ES MUY importante tener en cuenta que 'themselves', después de un verbo transitivo 'siempre' es CD. Y en una posición *colocado* tras el verbo este 'themselves' nunca puede ser un sujeto enfático en inglés.
> Semantics:
> Un contexto/*ejemplo* *en* donde 'hid' y 'hid themselves' serían intercambiables.
> 
> The children hid behind a tree.
> The children hid themselves behind a tree. ("Themselves" - Es un énfasis *hace hincapié en* 'quién' _fue escondido_*/se escondió* pero sigue siendo *un* CD).
> 
> --casi igual en sentir --
> 
> Un contexto donde 'hid' y 'hid themselves' no serían intercambiables.
> 
> 1-This time the children didn't hide their toys behind the curtain but rather they hid themselves.
> 
> 2-This time the children didn't hide their toys behind the curtain but rather they hid. (Esta oración falta una CD para 'hid'. No tiene sentido sin él).
> 
> Es importante notar -- que también sería posible con la primera y casi significaría lo mismo, la siguiente:
> 
> 3-This time the children didn't hide their toys behind the curtain but rather they, themselves, hid.
> 
> Ésta es 'casi' igual con *que* número 1 *de* arriba pero no exactamente igual. En #1 no hay *un* énfasis en el sujeto. En #3 sí hay *uno*.
> 
> Pero gramaticalmente 'themselves' en *la* número 1 es CD. Y en *la* número 3 es un sujeto enfático.
> 
> Parece que en inglés tenemos una elección más con respecto a *los *significados para myself, themselves, etc.. Pueden ser CD's de verbos transitivos de movimiento y estado.
> 
> Grant


Thank you Grant. I think I have understood. 

1-This time the children didn't hide their toys behind the curtain but rather they hid themselves.

Is it apparent that the children hid behind the curtain?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> No. No lo es. "Hid', allí, es transitivo. Si 'hid' fuera intransitivo, qué función sintáctica tendría 'themselves'?


_Intransitiver with a willing target?_ 
¿Intransitivador con sujeto voluntario?
 .


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> No. No lo es. "Hid', allí, es transitivo. Si 'hid' fuera intransitivo, qué función sintáctica tendría 'themselves'?


 I agree with Grant: In the sentence “I hide myself”, “myself” is the direct object of the transitive verb “to hide something”. The sentence has the exact same structure as “I conceal myself”. The verb conceal is always transitive. 

  However, for me, the two sentences “I hide behind the door” and “I hide myself behind the door” mean the same thing:

  Hide (intransitive) = Conceal oneself.
  Hide (transitive) + oneself (reflexive pronoun) = Conceal oneself.


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> I agree with Grant: In the sentence “I hide myself”, “myself” is the direct object of the transitive verb “to hide something”. The sentence has the exact same structure as “I conceal myself”. The verb conceal is always transitive.
> 
> However, for me, the two sentences “I hide behind the door” and “I hide myself behind the door” mean the same thing:
> 
> Hide (intransitive) = Conceal oneself.
> Hide (transitive) + oneself (reflexive pronoun) = Conceal oneself.



But in the other sentence I gave Pedro -- clearly 'hid' alone would not have worked. And that's been my point. It seems that Spanish has no way of making that distinction (as in my #1 from last post). In simple subject/predicate contexts -- I think they're most often interchangeable -- the 'themselves' can be there or not. But it's always a direct object.

But 'hide' + refl pronoun as CD seems to not be possible in Spanish.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> NewdestinyX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. No lo es. "Hid', allí, es transitivo. Si 'hid' fuera intransitivo, qué función sintáctica tendría 'themselves'?
> 
> 
> 
> _Intransitiver with a willing target?_
> ¿Intransitivador con sujeto voluntario?
> .
Click to expand...


Me temo que no. Inglés no tiene morfemas verbales que «intransitivizan» ¿?.

Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

This sentence is wrong:
This time the children didn't hide their toys behind the curtain but rather they *hid*.

What about this one?:

This time the children didn't hide their toys behind the curtain but rather they *hid* _behind the curtain_.

Is it ok? If it is, it seems that you can't leave the verb in unstable balance at the end of the phrase... and what is more, it determines whether the verb is transitive or not.

Conjecture

SE ≈ THEMSELVES, ETC., Ø  
Ellos se esconden = They hide (themselves).
Ellos se lavan = They washes themselves (los unos a los otros = one another).

POR SÍ MISMOS ≈ ,THEMSELVES,
Ellos, por sí mismos, se esconden = They, themselves, hide.


Después de analizarlo, parece que el que más se parece al themselves, himself, herself e itself ingleses es el SE español. Es como si_ a sí mismo/s_ no dejara de ser, al fin y al cabo, un refuerzo adicional que no existiera en inglés. "A sí mismo/s" structure is tricky when compared with themselves, himself, etc... They are better compared to SE than to "a sí mismo".  "A sí mismo" is quite demanding: You must affect yourself in the same manner than other one would affect you when performing the action on you: You cannot move _a ti mismo_, because moving yourself is not analogous to be moved by someone else. You must be yourself and play the role of other one at the same time. SE is all someone needs when hiding: He simply SE esconde.

Regards,

Pedro.


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> But in the other sentence I gave Pedro ... It seems that Spanish has no way of making that distinction ...
> 
> But 'hide' + refl pronoun as CD seems to not be possible in Spanish.


 Are you referring to the following sentences?

  They don’t hide their toys, but rather they hide themselves.
  No esconden sus juguetes, sino que se esconden.

  They don’t hide their toys, but rather they themselves hide.
  No esconden sus juguetes, sino que se esconden ellos mismos.

  In general, when translating, we don’t translate syntax of a language, but rather the underlying meaning; but you already know that. Perhaps I misunderstood your question.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> Are you referring to the following sentences?
> 
> They don’t hide their toys, but rather they hid themselves.
> No esconden sus juguetes, sino que se esconden.
> 
> They don’t hide their toys, but rather they themselves hid.
> No esconden sus juguetes, sino que se esconden ellos mismos.


Estas traducciones son ejemplos muy buenos de lo que quería decir. No ha habido que meter con calzador (to shoehorn/force) el _a sí mismos_. ¡Con un SE y un ELLOS ha bastado! Tú hazle caso a mhp que es prácticamente bilingüe...


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> mhp que es prácticamente bilingüe...


  Si con desear bastara ...


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> However, for me, the two sentences “I hide behind the door” and “I hide myself behind the door” mean the same thing:
> 
> Hide (intransitive) = Conceal oneself.
> Hide (transitive) + oneself (reflexive pronoun) = Conceal oneself.


 
I understand it like that:

I hide behind the door = intransitive
I hide myself [C.D.] behind the door = transitive

Me [morfema verbal] oculto detrás de la puerta = intransitive

Pitt


----------



## Forero

To me, "They hid behind a tree" can mean that they kept hidden there for a time, but "They hid themselves behind a tree" and "They hid their toys behind a tree" refer only to the act of putting themselves/their toys out of sight (just the beginning of the hiding).

Similarly, "They were hiding themselves behind a tree" seems to me to say that they were going behind a tree, but "They were hiding behind a tree" says they were staying back there for a time.

English seems to be the "odd man out", with Romance and Scandanavian languages and German all adding a _se_ equivalent to "intransitivize" the verb.  And we English speakers have the oft-confused _sit_-_set_ and _lie_-_lay_ pairs, with no _se_ equivalent to help keep them straight.

En castellano, ¿cómo se diría "I hid my face in shame"?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> This sentence is wrong:
> This time the children didn't hide their toys behind the curtain but rather they *hid*.
> 
> What about this one?:
> 
> This time the children didn't hide their toys behind the curtain but rather they *hid* _behind the curtain_.



Sí -- funciona.. Pero no significa lo mismo como 'hid themselves'. Y la oración es extraña. En la oración allí -- hay una distinción. Es muy importante distinguir entre 2 "CD". O "toys" o "themselves" -- ambos sustantivos desempeñando un papel de CD -- al menos en inglés. Parece que no es posible en español. Parece que 'mí,él/ella mismo(-a)', etc. y 'sí mismo' no pueden ser 'CD's'.  



> Is it ok? If it is, it seems that you can't leave the verb in unstable balance at the end of the phrase... and what is more, it determines whether the verb is transitive or not.
> 
> Conjecture
> 
> SE ≈ THEMSELVES, ETC., Ø
> Ellos se esconden = They hide (themselves).
> Ellos se lavan = They washes wash themselves (los unos a los otros = one another).
> 
> POR SÍ MISMOS ≈ ,THEMSELVES,
> Ellos, por sí mismos, se esconden = They, themselves, hide.
> 
> Después de analizarlo, parece que el que más se parece al themselves, himself, herself e itself ingleses es el SE español. Es como si_ a sí mismo/s_ no dejara de ser, al fin y al cabo, un refuerzo adicional que no existiera en inglés. The "A sí mismo/s" structure is tricky when compared with themselves, himself, etc... They are better compared to SE than to "a sí mismo".  "A sí mismo" is quite demanding: You must affect yourself in the same manner than that other one another one would affect you when performing the action on you upon yourself: You cannot move _a ti mismo_, because moving yourself is not analogous to be being moved by someone else. You must *both *be yourself and play the role of other one another at the same time. SE is all someone needs when hiding: He simply SE esconde.


 Very interesting analysis. I am still trying to understand what seems to be a very 'Spanish' way of 'removing' the 'self' as a potential direct complement from many transitive verbs. It seems English has no problem with the 'self' as a 'DIRECT OBEJCT'. 

So essentially you are saying that 'a sí mismo' does NOT mean 'oneself' como CD.

I'll keep pondering your paragraph there. Thanks!!

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> Are you referring to the following sentences?
> 
> They don’t hide their toys, but rather they hid themselves.
> No esconden sus juguetes, sino que se esconden.
> 
> They don’t hide their toys, but rather they themselves hid.
> No esconden sus juguetes, sino que se esconden ellos mismos.
> 
> In general, when translating, we don’t translate syntax of a language, but rather the underlying meaning; but you already know that. Perhaps I misunderstood your question.


Yes but nuance of meaning is everything in good translation. The more direct -- in terms of the 'essential' communication the better. "Interpreters" are often taking too much license when they don't stay to the original words in both languages. I prefer as 'direct' as possible. But of course it has to sound 'normal' in the target language. And I think that's what we're ultimately exploring in these 'se' threads of Pitt's. Though we talk in terms of the syntactic role of SE -- we're really trying to find out how the native considers the role of SE in the communication.

What I know for sure. 'oneself' in all its forms in English is 'not' a mere emphasis maker for the subject of the verb -- as it appears 'a sí mismo' is.

I also think Pedro is saying something very profound to us  --
SE =herself, himself, (yourself), itself, themselves (yourselves).  [con verbos transitivos]
A sí mismo ≠ herself, himself, etc..

That's tricky. But it helps explain the confusion for many of us. When we read in the grammar books that 'a sí mismo' is the tonic pronoun counterpart of SE -- we naturally assume it has the same translation to English.

Now with verbs of 'literal reflection' like 'mirarse en el espejo' -- then the translation of 'a sí mismo' does result in 'themselves, herself, etc.'.

So the plot thickens. 

Grant


----------



## hfpardue

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Tú hazle caso a mhp que es prácticamente bilingüe...


 
Esto es quedarse corto.  Jamás lo vi cometer un error en español o inglés, y si cometiera un error, seguro que no fue nada grave. Mhp, espero que seas profesor en Málaga.


----------



## Forero

Am I the only one seeing (or imagining) a difference in aspect between "hid" and "hid themselves" (post #68)?  What I think I see is not exactly a preterite v. imperfect difference, but something I feel ought to affect the translation somehow.

For what it's worth, I can vouch for mhp's English.  Definitely well-educated USA English (I mean that as an understatement).  Then I get confused when he posts in Spanish and I find myself double checking the "Native of" line because his _lenguaje _looks for all the world like native Spanish (as far as I can tell).


----------



## hfpardue

mhp said:


> Are you referring to the following sentences?
> 
> They don’t hide their toys, but rather they hide themselves.
> No esconden sus juguetes, sino que se esconden.
> 
> They don’t hide their toys, but rather they themselves hide.
> No esconden sus juguetes, sino que se esconden ellos mismos.
> 
> In general, when translating, we don’t translate syntax of a language, but rather the underlying meaning; but you already know that. Perhaps I misunderstood your question.


 
I'd translate those English sentences differently, but please correct me if I'm wrong, given that my translation skills cannot hold a candle to those of Mhp. I highlighted in bold my changes, or additions, rather.

They don't hide their toys, but rather they hide themselves.
No esconden sus juguetes, sino que *más bien* *ellos *se esconden *a sí mismos*.

They don't hide their toys, but rather their toys hide themselves.
No esconden sus juguetes, sino que *más bien* *sus juguetes* se esconden ellos mismos.

I don't know. It's late. I may have misinterpreted your post. If so, I'll delete this message when I wake up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> Los niños, ellos mismos, se ocultaron detrás de un árbol.*This one is simply not idiomatic*
> = Los niños se ocultaron ellos mismos detrás de un árbol. *Not normal, but the way to emphasize they did it without someone telling them to do it, or without someone else's help*
> If they are 'igual' then I haven't made my point yet. *They are igual but we don't use one of them*
> 
> In English (and German) we can say:
> The children hid themselves behind a tree so as to not..... *Los niños se escondieron detrás de un árbol para que no...
> 
> * ---that sentence is COMPLETELY different in meaning from:
> The children, themselves, hid behind a tree so as to no... *Los propios niños se escondieron detrás de un árbol para que no... =*=* Los niños se ocultaron ellos mismos detrás de un árbol (I pasted Sentence 2 of this post)
> 
> * They are 'not' the same in meaning. *(In Spanish it only emphasizes the subject)*
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for the equivalent in Spanish of:
> The children hid[vtr] themselves[CD] behind a tree so as to not..
> Los niños ocultaron ([un acto] sobre ellos mismos) detrás de un árbol de manera que.. *Los niños ocultaron que estaban fumando detrás de un árbol (por ejemplo)*
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Hay una manera expresar ésa en español?



Vikingo has understood the idea: all this can be seen from different viewpoints.

You, for instance, Grant, find it easier to understand this type of "se" as a direct object, so I feel bad telling you I see it as showing intransitivity. 

It seems very good grammar authors would analyze this "se" as a C.D (correct me if I'm wrong), so if you have it in your mind like that, you should go on with that idea.


----------



## Ynez

Forero said:


> To me, "They hid behind a tree" can mean that they kept hidden there for a time *(Estuvieron escondidos detrás de un árbol)*, but "They hid themselves behind a tree" *(Se escondieron detrás de un árbol) *and "They hid their toys behind a tree" refer only to the act of putting themselves/their toys out of sight (just the beginning of the hiding). *(Escondieron sus juguetes detrás de un árbol)*
> 
> Similarly, "They were hiding themselves behind a tree" seems to me to say that they were going behind a tree, *(Se estaban escondiendo detrás de un árbol)* but "They were hiding behind a tree" says they were staying back there for a time. *(Estuvieron escondidos detrás de un árbol)*
> 
> English seems to be the "odd man out", with Romance and Scandanavian languages and German all adding a _se_ equivalent to "intransitivize" the verb.  And we English speakers have the oft-confused _sit_-_set_ and _lie_-_lay_ pairs, with no _se_ equivalent to help keep them straight.
> 
> En castellano, ¿cómo se diría "I hid my face in shame"?*(Se me caía la cara de vergüenza) --> It just means you feel very very ashamed. Tell me, please, if that's not the meaning in English.*



These comments are very interesting, Forero. We would have to especify that difference with other words, "se" or "ellos mismos" or nothing like that would show it.

And would those sentences always be so different, or would it depend on context?


----------



## Ynez

hfpardue said:


> They don't hide their toys, but rather they hide themselves.
> No esconden sus juguetes, sino que *más bien* se esconden *a sí mismos*. *(Yes, in that sentence we could say "a sí mismos" to differentiate from the juguetes, to make the meaning clear)
> *
> They don't hide their toys, but rather their toys hide themselves.
> No esconden sus juguetes, sino que *más bien* *sus juguetes* se esconden ellos mismos. *(I think we'd rather say "por sí mismos" instead of "ellos mismos". This sentence is also possible, for instance, in one of those terror films where toys start moving around... )*
> 
> I don't know. It's late. I may have misinterpreted your post. If so, I'll delete this message when I wake up tomorrow morning.



Yesterday I was a bit in a hurry, so didn't thank you for your great explanations in the "future" thread. Thank you


----------



## mhp

hfpardue said:


> They don't hide their toys, but rather they hide themselves.
> No esconden sus juguetes, sino que *más bien* *ellos *se esconden *a sí mismos*.


Si Ynez dice que puede traducirse así, tiene que ser lo correcto; no obstante, no puedo negar que su repuesta me ha sorprendido un poco. Creo que el ‘a si mismo’ en esta frase es una traducción literal del inglés.


> They don't hide their toys, but rather their toys hide themselves.
> No esconden sus juguetes, sino que *más bien* *sus juguetes* se esconden ellos mismos.


 Sí, el pronombre ‘they’ bien podría referirse a los juguetes. Como NewdestinyX escribió la frase original, a lo mejor él puede aclararnos a qué se refiere el pronombre.

  --------
Con respecto a lo que dice *Forero*, creo que tiene razón: Hay matices sutiles que hace que se escoja una o la otra. No creo que la diferencia sea tan marcada que siempre se usa una en vez de la otra. De que se pierde algo en la traducción no hay duda.


----------



## Ynez

mhp said:


> Si Ynez dice que puede traducirse así, tiene que ser lo correcto; no obstante, no puede negar que su repuesta me haya sorprendido un poco. Creo que el ‘a si mismo’ en esta frase es una traducción literal del inglés.
> Sí, el pronombre ‘they’ bien podría referirse a los juguetes. Como NewdestinyX escribió la frase original, a lo mejor él puede aclararnos a qué se refiere el pronombre.
> 
> --------
> Con respecto a lo que dice *Forero*, creo que tiene razón: Hay matices sutiles que hace que se escoja una o la otra. No creo que la diferencia sea tan marcada que siempre se usa una en vez de la otra. De que se pierde algo en la traducción no hay duda.




Tu traducción de la misma oración era totalmente correcta, mhp. Pero hpfardue quería ahí usar "a sí mismos" y me pareció que era una ocasión en la que se podría hacer alguna vez, para aclarar quién escondía a quién y tal.

Llega un momento en que ya no sé ni qué es lo que decimos normalmente, así que a ver si alguien más nos aclara. A mí en principio me parece que lo más normal en ese caso sería:



> They don’t hide their toys, but rather they hide themselves.


No esconden los juguetes, sino que se esconden *ellos*.

¿Esta te gusta más?


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> No esconden los juguetes, sino que se esconden *ellos*.
> 
> ¿Esta te gusta más?



Ynez,
Eres tú la nativa. Dinos tú. 

Pero a primera vista hay ambigüedad con aquel "ellos" porque podría referirse a 'otros' que no son el sujeto. ¿Percibiría la mente del hispanohablante la diferencia entre 'ellos (otros)' y 'ellos mismos' -- si el interlocutor sencillamente usase 'ellos' allí?

Grant


----------



## mhp

Ynez said:


> ¿Esta te gusta más?


 Mejor esperas sentada si esperas a que un extranjero te diga qué suena natural , pero entiendo lo que dices de justificar cualquier cosa después de haberla repetido suficientes veces.


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> Ynez,
> Eres tú la nativa. Dinos tú.
> 
> Pero a primera vista hay ambigüedad con aquel "ellos" porque podría referirse a 'otros' que no son el sujeto. ¿Percibiría la mente del hispanohablante la diferencia entre 'ellos (otros)' y 'ellos mismos' -- si el interlocutor sencillamente usase 'ellos' allí?
> 
> Grant



Sí percibimos la diferencia:

No esconden los juguetes sino que *los esconden a ellos* = They don't hide their toys, but rather hide them (their friends, their play mates, other boys...)

_Ellos_ can't be objects in Spanish. It is male people. Context would make us know who they are.

No esconden los juguetes sino que *se esconden* ellos (mismos) = They don't hide their toys, but rather hide themselves


----------



## Ynez

mhp said:


> pero entiendo lo que dices de justificar cualquier cosa después de haberla repetido suficientes veces.




Ja, ja, ja. Es verdad. Hemos leído tantas veces "a sí mismo" en estos temas que me puede haber influido para que ya me resulte normal.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Sí percibimos la diferencia:
> 
> No esconden los juguetes sino que *los esconden a ellos* = They don't hide their toys, but rather hide them (their friends, their play mates, other boys...)



This is an entirely different sentence we haven't discussed yet.



> No esconden los juguetes sino que *se esconden* ellos (mismos) = They don't hide their toys, but rather hide themselves


¿Con o sin 'mismos' transmite lo mismo ahí?





Ynez said:


> _Ellos_ can't be objects in Spanish. It is male people. Context would make us know who they are.
> 
> No esconden los juguetes sino que *se esconden* ellos (mismos) = They don't hide their toys, but rather hide themselves



Un poco confundido.. ¿¿'Ellos' no puede referirse a 'objetos masculinos' solo a gente masculina????? ¿Desde cuándo? ¿Malinterpreté tus palabras?

Y -- entonces dices que -- hay diferencia entre 'ellos' y 'ellos mismos'.. pero 'mimos' no hay que escribirse siempre para transmitir que es 'ellos mismos'. ¿"Ellos", solo, es suficiente?

Grant


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> Un poco confundido.. ¿¿'Ellos' no puede referirse a 'objetos masculinos' solo a gente masculina????? ¿Desde cuándo? ¿Malinterpreté tus palabras?
> 
> Y -- entonces dices que -- hay diferencia entre 'ellos' y 'ellos mismos'.. pero 'mimos' no hay que escribirse siempre para transmitir que es 'ellos mismos'. ¿"Ellos", solo, es suficiente?
> 
> Grant



*They *es una palabra que nos da muchos problemas cuando aprendemos inglés, cuando es *sujeto plural de cosas*. En español no decimos *ningún sujeto* si no nombramos específicamente las cosas. Bueno, *It *también nos da problemillas 

Me encantan mis libros. Son muy bonitos.
Me encanta mi libro. Es muy bonito.


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> This is an entirely different sentence we haven't discussed yet.



Preguntaste que si no se confundiría la oración pensando que se refería a otros *ellos*, y te escribí cómo sería si ese fuera el caso:

No esconden los juguetes sino que *los esconden a ellos*.



Mi elección final como traducción de la frase "They don't hide their toys, but rather hide themselves" fue:
*
No esconden sus juguetes, sino que se esconden ellos.*

o

*No esconden los juguetes, sino que se esconden ellos mismos.*

Que significan exactamente las dos, al igual que las versiones que nos dieron mhp y hfpardue: todas significan lo mismo.


----------



## NewdestinyX

Ynez said:


> Mi elección final como traducción de la frase "They don't hide their toys, but rather hide themselves" fue:
> *
> No esconden sus juguetes, sino que se esconden ellos.*
> 
> o
> 
> *No esconden los juguetes, sino que se esconden ellos mismos.*
> 
> Que significan exactamente las dos, al igual que las versiones que nos dieron mhp y hfpardue: todas significan lo mismo.



Muchísimas gracias por eso. Está clarísimo. ¿Y no falta un 'a' ante 'ellos' o 'ellos mismos'? -- puesto que hablamos de 'el' grupo (de chicos) y no de 'un' grupo (de chicos). ¿No hay que usar 'personal a'?

Gracias por tus comentarios, Ynez - y por tu paciencia conmigo.

Grant


----------



## Ynez

NewdestinyX said:


> Muchísimas gracias por eso. Está clarísimo. ¿Y no falta un 'a' ante 'ellos' o 'ellos mismos'? -- puesto que hablamos de 'los chicos' y no 'unos chicos'. ¿No hay que usar 'personal a'?
> 
> Grant




No esconden los juguetes sino que *los esconden a ellos*.
No esconden los juguetes sino que esconden a sus amigos.
No esconden los juguetes sino que esconden a sus compañeros de juego.
------------------------------------------- a sus vecinos.


Así que cuando decimos "se esconden ellos (mismos)" no tenemos dudas de que son "ellos mismos"  (sujeto)


----------

